# الرجاء المساعدة في اطفاء لمبة السيارة



## اسم مخالف 15 (2 مارس 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء لدي مشكلة وياريت اكون الحل عندكم.

المشكلة في جيب بليزر 2004.

صاحب السيارة كان يبدل الايل عند الوكيل من يشوف مدة الليت الاصفر ( مصب الايل مع المفك ) تمهل قليل ثم تنطفي وهو المفروض يطفي مع التشغيل مباشرة يبدل الايل عند الوكيل صاحبنه بدل الايل في كراج غير الوكيل ضلت عند مشكلة الليت فحصت السيارة بجهاز الكارمن سكن ( Carman Scan Vg Plus ) لم اجد اي مشكلة ياريت تعطوني حل الى المشكلة لان كثير من الناس قالو لة ما يحل المشكلة إلا الوكيل.
اذا عندكم حل اخيواني الكرام اكون شاكر لكم.


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (2 مارس 2009)

أخي الفاضل حسب ما فهمت أن لمبة الزيت تضيئ بعض الوقت بعد التشغيل ثم تنطفئ ، اذا كان ما فهمته صحيحا فقم بعمل التالي :
1- تغيير فلتر الزيت بآخر أصلي وليس بديلا 
2- التأكد من نوعية الزيت وأنها المنصوص عليها في مواصفات السيارة (او علي الاقل التأكد من أن الزيت ليس عالي اللزوجة)
3- تنظيف مصفاة مضخة الزيت في مدخل مضخة الزيت اثناء تغيير الزيت .
4 - الكشف على (pressure switch) وهو المسؤل عن اضاءة اللمبة واطفائها للتأكد من جودته او الافضل تغييره .
قم بهذه الاختبارات بدقة ثم اخبرنا بما يستجد .


----------



## commander 15 (2 مارس 2009)

a.mak قال:


> أخي الفاضل حسب ما فهمت أن لمبة الزيت تضيئ بعض الوقت بعد التشغيل ثم تنطفئ ، اذا كان ما فهمته صحيحا فقم بعمل التالي :
> 1- تغيير فلتر الزيت بآخر أصلي وليس بديلا
> 2- التأكد من نوعية الزيت وأنها المنصوص عليها في مواصفات السيارة (او علي الاقل التأكد من أن الزيت ليس عالي اللزوجة)
> 3- تنظيف مصفاة مضخة الزيت في مدخل مضخة الزيت اثناء تغيير الزيت .
> ...


 
:28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28:


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا أخي "Commander" ، متابعتك تسرني وانتظر منك مواضيع قيمة.


----------



## commander 15 (2 مارس 2009)

A.mak قال:


> شكرا جزيلا أخي "Commander" ، متابعتك تسرني وانتظر منك مواضيع قيمة.


 
ليست مجاملة يا بشمهندس ولكن ( pressure switch ) اعجبتني كثيرا وتدل على المام


----------



## اسم مخالف 15 (4 مارس 2009)

A.mak قال:


> أخي الفاضل حسب ما فهمت أن لمبة الزيت تضيئ بعض الوقت بعد التشغيل ثم تنطفئ ، اذا كان ما فهمته صحيحا فقم بعمل التالي :
> 1- تغيير فلتر الزيت بآخر أصلي وليس بديلا
> 2- التأكد من نوعية الزيت وأنها المنصوص عليها في مواصفات السيارة (او علي الاقل التأكد من أن الزيت ليس عالي اللزوجة)
> 3- تنظيف مصفاة مضخة الزيت في مدخل مضخة الزيت اثناء تغيير الزيت .
> ...


 
اخي الكريم الايل والفلتر اصلي و (pressure switch) سليم ليس به شيئ اما عن قضية اللمبة هي حركه من الوكالة لكي يتم تبديل الزيت عند الوكالة فقط الوكالة لديها جهاز يرجع اللمبة الى وضعها الطبيعي انا لدي جهاز كمبيوتر سيارات Carmanscan VG Plus ولم استطع ترجيع اللمبة الى وضعها الطبيعي ياريت اذا عندك خلفية عن هذا الشئ تنورني بية ولك مني كل الاحترام.


----------



## عاشق الصيانة (9 يناير 2010)

عندي فورد مونتنير غيرت الزيت بعد ما اعطاني اشارة لتغيير الزيت ولكن اشارة تغيير الزيت لم تختفي امل اعطائي الطريقة التي تطفي لي اشارة تحديد صلاحية الزيت علما اني كنت اغير الزيت في الوكالة بعد ما تجيني اشارة تغيير الزيت وهاذي المرة غيرتة عند البنشري


----------



## عصفوري (19 نوفمبر 2010)

افتح السويش على الاون بدون تشغيل و من ثم اضغط ثلاث مرات متتاليه على دواسة البنزين و السلام


----------



## mkmk999 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

كلام عصفوري صحيح
افتح سويتش on ومن ثم ثلاث دعسات على دواسة البنزين للنهاية
اطفئ السويتش ومن ثم شغل المحرك
الرجاء اتمام الطريقة بسرعة


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (22 نوفمبر 2010)

حضرتك لو لمبة بيان الزيت يبقى زي الزملاء ما قالوا لحضرتك....
و لو دي لمبة بيان (الإنجي) اللي بتشير لأي عطل في المركبة.. حضرتك إفصل كابل البطارية دقيقتين و أعد تركيبه و تثنبيته بالأقطاب ثانية و إن شاء الله تبقى كويسة..
إذا لم تنطفيء راجع التوكيل فوراً و ما تستلم السيارة إلا بعد التأكد من إصلاح العطل.....


----------

